# Mainois/Dutch vs. G.S.D.



## Bully

I own 2 Mals, 2 Dutch shepherds, and a G.S.D. alot of people ask which is the best working dog? For me and what I do the Mals and Dutchies are 100% better, The G.S.D. is great for a family protection dog NOT AKC But G.S.D. from true European working lines. The Mals and Duthies are alot more driven when it comes to working all day with few breaks they are also faster, jump higher, bite fuller wth more determination, and search for more extended amount of time. People breeding the G.S.D. for looks and lower drives are the reason the Mals and Dutchies are taking over My Gand parents came from nazi Germany and escaped to america a year before the war ended and my grandfather is outraged at americas G.S.D. the dogs he new were true workers not show dogs!


----------



## KCandMace

I love the dutch but they do cost a lot more.


----------



## Catu

Someday I'll own a Dutch, the day I have the money to import one...

I have to say that since joining the GSD club... I'm more desilusionated of the GSD world and the körungs. I prefer to think of my working line as a different breed, wich by the way I don't think I'd replace, they have their own niche inthe working world.

Now, for you and other dutch owners who also know the WL German Shepherds: Why should I not want a dutch? and what are the differences between mals and dutchs?


----------



## Bully

As far as I know mals and dutchies are basically the same dog. Alot of people say a dutch is a mal with a turn off switch but that is not always the case.


----------



## ladylaw203

I have Mals and Dutchies. My Dutch male is a Rudi son. The main difference is the Dutchie has not been screwed up yet. We have to be very careful with Mals as a large portion of them are total nerve bags due to poor breeding practices. The advantages that both have over GSDs for we police and the military is the retrieve drive is easier to find,they are more agile and do not have the health problems of the GSD. Sad but true. There is a reason most of use the Mals and Dutchies now

Some of these Mals and Dutchies are not for the average person. Over the top drive and you must be very careful in the selection. Most of these dogs are not something that I would reccomend as a companion animal only


----------



## kutzro357

Renee, do you have to import the Dutchies or are there any decent American breeders with good breeding stock?


----------



## Liesje

> Originally Posted By: kutzro357Renee, do you have to import the Dutchies or are there any decent American breeders with good breeding stock?


Yes I'm interested too. I LOVE Dutchies, but have no clue where to find a good one.


----------



## ladylaw203

I import them. My friend in Florida breeds some nice ones from time to time. Hard to find here so far,which is a good thing......







I will see if he has any plans for pups. I may have another litter in a few months. Timing with work....


----------



## skygirlwmu

I know this is a little late for this post, but I got a Dutchie from a breeder in Lansing, MI (Cher Car Kennels) last year and she is amazing. This breeder is one of only a handful in the states that I would trust. She has 1 litter a year. I think they are better for protection and Police work. But I agree they are not good 'pets'. Mine is affectionate, but has extreme drive. I love it, but she drives my husband crazy. She can never sit still. I do Protection work with her and she is amazing, I have never seen anything like it. She got her FO and PA at 1yr. This girl is a very serious dog. You have GOT to have the time to work them, if you don't, you wont be happy with one. 3 main diff between them and GSD: They run faster, hit harder and have about 10x the drives. One word to describe mine:Nuts (but I love her.)


----------



## Slamdunc

Hey Bully,
I am a GSD person and have a GSD as my Police K9. He is a czech line dog, super high drive, super tracker, excellent temperment and outstanding in the bite work. Clear headed, serious with full, hard crushing grips every time. I like Mali's for Police work, I don't see many Dutch Shepherds; the ones I have seen I like. However, for drive and energy I'll put my GSD up against any of them. He is very fast and very agile and hits like a ton of bricks. You will be hard pressed to find a Mali that bites as full and hard as him for Police work. He makes all the Mali handlers jealous. I get comments like "He must have some Mali in him!" He is a pain in the neck in the house, non stop with his toys even after a full training day. 

There are plenty of good GSD's out there for police K9's, you just have to look a little harder to find them. I am in a K9 school now where each handler is working nice GSD's. Our PD just bought 2 new GSD's. We didn't care what breed we bought as long as it worked. We wound up with all new GSD's and they are doing great in the K9 school.

Don't get me wrong, I really like Mali's for sport and Police work. But their are still excellent GSD's available that can do the same job just as well. You just need to know where to look to find them.

Jim


----------



## ladylaw203

There are some nice GSDs out there,but there is a much larger pool of Mals to choose from when one is dealing in volume and needs a dual purpose dog. Mals and Dutchies are smaller and more agile and have the solid bite work so for dual purpose work it is hard to beat a Mal or a Dutchie. Just too darn hard to find a GSD with high ball drive because that is not the priority in breeding. The GSDs are more expensive as well. So, you must understand that when dealing in volume as some of us are,the Mal and Dutchie are the most efficient way to go


----------



## ladylaw203

3 main diff between them and GSD: They run faster, hit harder and have about 10x the drives. One word to describe mine:Nuts (but I love her.)

*******************************************

Yep. Dutchie is a Mal with chrome wheels and leather seats









Not for everyone but hard to be as a dual purpose dog for police and military all in all


----------

